# Kernel is Complaining SSD/ext4

## dman777

I use OCZ Vertex 120 gig SSD.

I am about to install Gentoo no my filesystem. When I use an old version off of a minimal install dvd with kernel 2.16.19-gentoo-r5 there are no complaints. But when I use the latest minimal install version off of usb stick with kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 and  I get this in dmesg(repeatedly whenever I do a hd operation):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hdc: task_no_data_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> hdc: task_no_data_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=1610612736, sector=18446744073709551615
> ...

 

Here is what my partition table looks like:

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/hdc: 128.0 GB, 128035676160 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 15566 cylinders
> 
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> ...

 

I know my partitions are not aligned, but it is out of my control. I did everything exactly to the guides on the OCZ forum for Windows and Linux using 512kb sector 1028 size. At best I tried to start partition 2 and 3 to the begining of a cylinder (1028*qauntity). I used diskpar for the ntfs according to the OCZ Windows guide. I have a thread on it here: 

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67168

I don't believe the the cylinder boundary is the problem. I believe it is the kernel, since an old kernel complained but not the new one did. I want to use ext4(which only Partition 2 has right now) and the old kernel that doesn't complain doesn't have ext4.

Can anyone help, please???

----------

## dman777

ok, it's the kernel. because even if i format the second partition with ext2 with the new kernel i get these errors. again, i do not get these errors with an older kernel.  can anyone please help?????? blah. how can i make a minimal boot install disk with a diff. kernel?

----------

## dman777

I tried this with the Live DVD image and this problem did not exist. So the problem lies in the minimal Gentoo AMd64 install. Where do I file a bug for this?

----------

## haarp

Shouldn't an SSD be /dev/sdX? I was under the impression that hdX was only used by old IDE controller drivers that didn't use the SCSI backend of the kernel. Those are slowly being deprecated. Maybe you could try finding out which driver is active for your SATA controller (I'm assuming your SSD is SATA) and see if that is different on both kernels. You should be able to see the current driver being used with 'lspci -v'.

File bugs on bugs.gentoo.org

----------

